# GSD scam



## Ede (Nov 28, 2021)

Sorry folks. However need to alert as many as possible about a GSD puppy scam. Breeder is supposedly in SC (name removed)This is a sophisticated scam. Please been warned.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

There's many puppy scams out there online and on Craigslist advertising puppies.
I've been helping a friend search for a puppy and have run across them.
Just google 'puppy scams' and you'll see how some of them operate.


----------



## Ede (Nov 28, 2021)

Thank you, that is helpful information.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Here's a year old thread about this breeder being a scammer- 2020
URL REMOVED


----------



## Ede (Nov 28, 2021)

Orphan Heidi said:


> Here's a year old thread about this breeder being a scammer- 2020
> URL REMOVED


Thank you, yes the same scammer, using sophisticated scam with websites, travel pet services, ect, despite working hard to get site removed, still it is up. Thank you again


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Ede said:


> Thank you, yes the same scammer, using sophisticated scam with websites, travel pet services, ect, despite working hard to get site removed, still it is up. Thank you again


Some puppy scammers steal photos off legitimate breeder's sites, then advertise the phony puppies and insist on cash deposits to hold puppy before the buyer even has a look at the puppies. Happens a lot.


----------



## Ede (Nov 28, 2021)

Orphan Heidi said:


> Some puppy scammers steal photos off legitimate breeder's sites, then advertise the phony puppies and insist on cash deposits to hold puppy before the buyer even has a look at the puppies. Happens a lot.


Yes you are right. This is a sophisticated scam, which is why it is working so well, they provide all sorts of documentations, well prepared documents, medical records, all fake, but unless you are a breeder or vet, you would not know, they use covid for various reasons to accomplish the scam, along with secondary websites from pet travel, all the same scam. Many are losing thousands, in addition to the emotional investments made by buyer only to be left with nothing.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

SHARE THE NAME BY PRIVATE MESSAGE PLEASE
SHARING PUBLICLY IS NOT ALLOWED


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Yes, even AKC has a warning about scammers on their website.
Apparently no one is going after these thieves to shut them down so they just keep operating.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I imagine that there are an incredible amount of internet scams going on.Every type of merchandise you can think of. And this time of year it probably doubles:-(


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

at least we are a pretty savvy bunch. If any of us want to ask about a breeder, many of us can help find red flags most of the times.


----------



## Ede (Nov 28, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> SHARE THE NAME BY PRIVATE MESSAGE PLEASE
> SHARING PUBLICLY IS NOT ALLOWED


Apology.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

A warning about scammers should probably be put on the thread for new GSD buyers as a warning.
Many novice puppy buyers are just not savvy and can't spot the crooks out there.
Many honest people just can conceive of dishonest scammers doing these things for money. Naivety.


----------



## Ede (Nov 28, 2021)

That's a good idea, many would appreciate guidence


----------

